# lets see your home made vivs. post pics please.



## dieselp

*let everyone admire your handy d.i.y skills post your pictures here.*


----------



## Samaus

Corner viv I made about a month ago 

Link to full post http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/353370-custom-built-corner-viv-image.html


----------



## snakeprint

I dont think anything beats Monitor Mad's 'viv' for his nile monitor!!


----------



## dieselp

very nice!


----------



## Hellcat

snakeprint said:


> I dont think anything beats Monitor Mad's 'viv' for his nile monitor!!


dont think i've seen that one, have you got a link by any chance?

thanks.


----------



## xsmithx2

lol its in his loft. he converted his loft for his nile monitor


----------



## Hellcat

holy :censor: :lol:


----------



## weeble

My Crestie build...

The start...










The bits stuck in stage










Grouted stage...










Painted stage...










Just waiting for the yaght varnish funes to go and will continue...has been 6 weeks and can still smell them a bit :devil:


----------



## dieselp

thats stunning! can't wait to see it with cresties in.


----------



## mrcarlxx

my mate built this one for me


















and i built this one in about 5 minutes, as i bought a snake that i had'nt planned to buy..i know it looks pants but it done the job :2thumb:


----------



## swift_wraith

heres mine, now has the glass in the 2nd from top as well plus 3rd bay is near on finished - 4th will just be storage for food etc.


----------



## angels1531

dieselp said:


> *let everyone admire your handy d.i.y skills post your pictures here.*


 
Home to BCI, APH and Leo.


----------



## dieselp

love the wardrobe conversion, my clothes live on the floor anyway, i might just do one.


----------



## angels1531

LOL ty


----------



## vala

here's a pic of mine that I built for my BD.
the bottom open bit is going to have a couple of handle-less doors fitted once I can get hold of a couple of inset door hinges.


----------



## dieselp

nice. looks very well made.


----------



## Lyn_kim_25

This is my first build its not great but it does the job. My beardies are in the top and the ackies are in the bottom.








On thurs Im buying a book case and makeing a 3 stack viv for my geckos. Then when I move ill build a 8ft long by 5ft high viv with 6 vivs for all my lizards. I cant wait.


----------



## mike10205

*Working progress - heating and lighting advice welcome*

First time vivarium build and open to all suggestion and help with internal decor and planting











This is the bare bones of the build
Drawer units in the bottom with the tall arboreal viv to the left for Phil the frilled lizard
And the viv on the right is for Minty the bearded dragon











This part of the build is to the left of the units above

The section with the white panels cover the chimney breast and an open shelving unit to the left of that











This is the drawers pack that the two vivs sit on top of












This is almost the extent of the build apart from a triangluar unit to the top right to fit into the bedroom ceiling

Really pleased with how things are going and cant wait to finish and get it fitted and our two guys into their new homes


----------



## angels1531

Looks AMAZING.. would love to see it when its finished


----------



## royal6

my home made viv for my mountain horned lizards.


----------



## andydomagala

this is the start of the build of my viv for my tegu, it has now been finished but cant upload any pics at the moment


----------



## mrcarlxx

mike10205 said:


> First time vivarium build and open to all suggestion and help with internal decor and planting
> 
> 
> image
> 
> This is the bare bones of the build
> Drawer units in the bottom with the tall arboreal viv to the left for Phil the frilled lizard
> And the viv on the right is for Minty the bearded dragon
> 
> 
> image
> 
> This part of the build is to the left of the units above
> 
> The section with the white panels cover the chimney breast and an open shelving unit to the left of that
> 
> image
> 
> 
> This is the drawers pack that the two vivs sit on top of
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> This is almost the extent of the build apart from a triangluar unit to the top right to fit into the bedroom ceiling
> 
> Really pleased with how things are going and cant wait to finish and get it fitted and our two guys into their new homes


:gasp: that needs its own thread!! that thing is awesome!


----------



## mike10205

Thanks

Just want to get the thing finished and home 

Started building it when things were quite in work but things have got busy again 

Shouldn't complain though with things as they are at the minute


----------



## scorp25

mrcarlxx said:


> :gasp: that needs its own thread!! that thing is awesome!


 agree step by step plan be nice:notworthy:


----------



## mrcarlxx

mike10205 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Just want to get the thing finished and home
> 
> Started building it when things were quite in work but things have got busy again
> 
> Shouldn't complain though with things as they are at the minute


how in the world are you going to get glass for all those vivs?


----------



## kimmie86

These arent the greatest of pics and they dont do much justice, but they're best i can do at moment as pv playing silly beggers with me!

This viv, was hand made to my specification
The size is 4ft wide 4ft high and 2ft deep, 
It has a shelf on the left hand side that is half the width and is sooooooo strong it can hold a deep cat litter tray full of water with a 3ft bosc in who weighs near enough 1stone!! (yes i know he is overweight)











The lad who made my viv's is happy to make more viv's for any RFUK members who want, and he makes them to specificatio. 

PM for details or check out my thread on lizard classified and habitat classifed:2thumb:


----------



## mike10205

mrcarlxx said:


> how in the world are you going to get glass for all those vivs?


I am a shop fitter by trade and deal with glass companies quite often

6mm toughened is only about £25 per sq meter and £1.50 per meter to polish the edges

Not to bad

Friend of mine got stroked on doors lately over £60 for less than 1m sq


----------



## mike10205

mrcarlxx said:


> how in the world are you going to get glass for all those vivs?


PS there are only two vivs 6 doors


----------



## Jim2109

heres my attempt thus far. not finished yet though.


----------



## Meko

for me leos










started as this


----------



## dieselp

mike10205 said:


> PS there are only two vivs 6 doors


wowwww, how are you going to fit it thru your door? or are you just going to live in it yourself :lol2:, you certainly are a craftsman.


----------



## mike10205

dieselp said:


> wowwww, how are you going to fit it thru your door? or are you just going to live in it yourself :lol2:, you certainly are a craftsman.


 
lol i never thought of that:2thumb:


----------



## Herpmad V2.0

this a few pics from my latest build for my monitors 





































excuse he mess lol still building and the house looks loke a building site


----------



## dieselp

no room for a telly in there lol.


----------



## Herpmad V2.0

lol the telly is on the other wall i have a long lounge and the vivs are at one end


----------



## Mirf

Viv and interior that I built for Azra, my Baja blue rock.


----------



## mike10205

Mirf said:


> Viv and interior that I built for Azra, my Baja blue rock.
> 
> image


Looks fab
building an arboreal myself for frilled

wondered what you where using for heating and lighting

also uv I see u have a tube at the top. I had thought of a mercury vapour up top with the uv down on the middle rail to get uv over the whole viv

was this an issue for you?

I was told a tube only omits uv to about 18 inches

mike


----------



## Mirf

mike10205 said:


> Looks fab
> building an arboreal myself for frilled
> 
> wondered what you where using for heating and lighting
> 
> also uv I see u have a tube at the top. I had thought of a mercury vapour up top with the uv down on the middle rail to get uv over the whole viv
> 
> was this an issue for you?
> 
> I was told a tube only omits uv to about 18 inches
> 
> mike


To be honest where it has such a thick lining of polysyrene on the walls I am only using a 60 watt bulb to heat and light the viv (it's only 2x3 by the way)

Indeed , u.v. will only get to a max of 18 inches. I chose to put the uv tube at the top of the viv as this is where my lizard spends most of his time. He comes down to the ground for a couple of hours a day, mainly to eat his salad and snooze under the rock, but apart from that stays quite high. It was the best place to put it for this guy. 

If you can I would have the tube horizontally for a frilly.


----------



## mike10205

Mirf said:


> To be honest where it has such a thick lining of polysyrene on the walls I am only using a 60 watt bulb to heat and light the viv (it's only 2x3 by the way)
> 
> Indeed , u.v. will only get to a max of 18 inches. I chose to put the uv tube at the top of the viv as this is where my lizard spends most of his time. He comes down to the ground for a couple of hours a day, mainly to eat his salad and snooze under the rock, but apart from that stays quite high. It was the best place to put it for this guy.
> 
> If you can I would have the tube horizontally for a frilly.


Thanks for the speedy reply

I plan on putting the uv across the mid rail horizontal to try to get the uv all over if you no what i mean with uv also coming from above

3 x 2 god it looks so much bigger what i have is 6ft x 4ft x 2ft and a lot harder to heat i am sure

I love your brick effect in comparison to the normal rock effect people are doing

Was this all hand made ? i have a cnc in work and was thinking of trying to carve out a back drop as you can load any sort of photo and it recreates a 3d image of it with whatever depth you choose

Pretty cool really

Your albums are amazing to - beautaful collection of reps

Mike


----------



## Mirf

Sounds like your idea should work perfectly regarding the uv. I would think it would be a lot harder to heat such a large viv. A 60w isn't gonna do it, I'm sure:lol2:

The brickwork was all hand made. It was far easier than it looks to be honest. I simply got 3 panels of poly, drew a brick design on them in pen and then attacked it with a soldering iron (fine tipped).

It worked a treat and was done in about an hour.

Your cnc (I'm a girl so have no clue what that is!!) sounds like great fun!

Thank you for your kind words about by little gang:blush:


----------



## Johelian

Mirf said:


> Viv and interior that I built for Azra, my Baja blue rock.
> 
> image


Very good - Im liking that alot!


----------



## mike10205

Mirf said:


> Sounds like your idea should work perfectly regarding the uv. I would think it would be a lot harder to heat such a large viv. A 60w isn't gonna do it, I'm sure:lol2:
> 
> The brickwork was all hand made. It was far easier than it looks to be honest. I simply got 3 panels of poly, drew a brick design on them in pen and then attacked it with a soldering iron (fine tipped).
> 
> It worked a treat and was done in about an hour.
> 
> Your cnc (I'm a girl so have no clue what that is!!) sounds like great fun!
> 
> Thank you for your kind words about by little gang:blush:


CNC Computer Numerical Controller CNC LOL

Still means nout im sure

Its a big machine that can cut shapes and patterns to what ever you draw and carve as well 

Mike


----------



## Mirf

Johelian said:


> Very good - Im liking that alot!


 Why thank you :smile:



mike10205 said:


> CNC Computer Numerical Controller CNC LOL
> 
> Still means nout im sure You're so right!!!
> 
> Its a big machine that can cut shapes and patterns to what ever you draw and carve as well Why didn't you say that in the first place??, sounds like fun:lol2:
> 
> Mike


----------



## dieselp

fabulous vivs so far, need to see more.........


----------



## billyroyal

heres my 7 viv stack i made last year!


----------



## dieselp

im very envious....


----------



## Mcstealth

*Work in progress*

Had a couple of days of work, so been working on this











Going to be for my female Cresties

I built it double skined, so put 18mm polystyrene sheet in the gap.

Anyone else give their reps cavity wall insulation? :lol2:


----------



## Craigbaines

Iv just turned part of my wardrobe into two viv's. 

Here's were im at, let me know what you think. 


















































It is slowly progressing troughout them pictures too.


----------



## dieselp

looks great,why dont you go the whole hog and convert one of the tall ones into a chameleon viv, will look fantastic, clothes can live on the floor. lol.


----------



## Craigbaines

haha noo, the bit i converted only had a mirror and 2 little shelfs in the corner of it. 

Nicked the hardboard from behind the draws, trew a shelf in, the door. done


----------



## spikemu

thts the jist of it  

gunna either house a crestie (agen) .. tokay or cuban knight anole  sumin alil bigger than a crestie but no bigger than cuban knight  

( im buying an inch plant for top corner and getting some vines when i find the animal i want (then i know wat size vines to buy  ) )


----------



## krox2008

[this 1 wos once 2 ikea coffe tables and is now my water dragon's 3x2x3 viv :lol2:







[/QUOTE]


----------



## niles

*corner viv*



Samaus said:


> image
> 
> Corner viv I made about a month ago
> 
> Link to full post http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/353370-custom-built-corner-viv-image.html


what a great looking viv i havent seen one like that before


----------



## mrcarlxx

some very imaginative stuff being posted up on here :2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch

xsmithx2 said:


> lol its in his loft. he converted his loft for his nile monitor


 psst he keeps a water monitor in it:lol2:


----------



## Pendragon

Hi,

This is my Crestie viv;











Jay


----------



## waynenoonan1234

like the vivs guys i only build custom vivs for my reptiles i built one for my water dragons it 4ft high 3.3ft wide and 18" deep it has a false floor to sink the bath and the vermicalite in. will post a pic. also in the process of building a larger viv for my royal pyhon. will post pics up. does help when ur a joiner lol. cant believe how much ready made vivs are.


----------



## mangrove123

You can always trust the Lizard section to come up with some beautiful Viv's well done guys

This is our viv and although the two red tugus are in, buried as usual with the 12 foot burm above they are not finished they still need decorating


----------



## dieselp

keep um coming......


----------



## mike10205

*Viv with cupboard below and desk with computer tower to right*



















I built this vivarium for my daughter trying to still have somewhere for her computer and somewhere to do school work

Not sure how much school work goes on more like bearded dragon watching i think


----------



## beardedgaz

love threads like these never get bored with looking at peoples vivs brilliant work


----------



## Willdbow

I was just wondering how your reps gets enough uv as i have a viv in the making but we are worrying about the uv.


----------



## dieselp

mike10205 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> I built this vivarium for my daughter trying to still have somewhere for her computer and somewhere to do school work
> 
> Not sure how much school work goes on more like bearded dragon watching i think


 mike you never cease to amaze me:2thumb:


----------



## Mirf

mike10205 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> I built this vivarium for my daughter trying to still have somewhere for her computer and somewhere to do school work
> 
> Not sure how much school work goes on more like bearded dragon watching i think


You have a very lucky daughter, that really is a stunning design!


----------



## Mirf

Willdbow said:


> I was just wondering how your reps gets enough uv as i have a viv in the making but we are worrying about the uv.


Use a uvb tube, fitted to the back/top of the viv (depending on the height). A couple of holes drilled for the cables and you're sorted. Simples : victory:


----------



## dieselp

i need to see more................


----------



## Pono

This is a viv i made for my cresties. It is split into two tanks. The male on the left and female on the right:










Ed : victory:


----------



## mike10205

dieselp said:


> mike you never cease to amaze me:2thumb:


TY

Handy being a joiner: victory:


----------



## mike10205

Mirf said:


> Use a uvb tube, fitted to the back/top of the viv (depending on the height). A couple of holes drilled for the cables and you're sorted. Simples : victory:


Mirf

Any reason why you say the back
My local store has all their uv tubes at the top front which helps hide the tube a lot better

You see some lovely vivs here then a big ugly uv half way down the back wall and it totally ruins the look of the whole thing:devil:

Mike


----------



## mike10205

jabba1967 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my Crestie viv;
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Jay


Jay are your plants real
Your viv looks fantastic

Mike


----------



## parkiboy

some lovely viv's there!!

i'm buying my wood tomorrow to start my own build... 

I'm building a 3.5ft x 2ft x 2ft for a couple of young beardies and a 3.5ft x 3ft x 2ft for a Cham into some built in wardrobes in my bedroom.

Hoping to have it pretty much finished by the weekend 

ill take pictures of the progress.


----------



## mike10205

dieselp said:


> mike you never cease to amaze me:2thumb:


TY

Like i said b4 handy being a joiner with a workshop to build what i want

I even pay myself for doing it :lol2:


----------



## Willdbow

Mirf said:


> Use a uvb tube, fitted to the back/top of the viv (depending on the height). A couple of holes drilled for the cables and you're sorted. Simples : victory:



Yeh i thought so,:blush: will a reflector help and increase the uv range or would a high wattage make more range:whip:

:2thumb:


----------



## becca26

there are some realy good looking vivs on here, i think i want to build my own now, or get OH to do it lol well done guys good work :2thumb:


----------



## moonstruck

:whistling2:

can i ask you all where you bought your glass?

getting everything else is easy for me... just sorta stumped when it comes to the glass!


----------



## mike10205

moonstruck said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> can i ask you all where you bought your glass?
> 
> getting everything else is easy for me... just sorta stumped when it comes to the glass!


Try yellow pages for glass companies there should be loads

I know back here 6mm toughened is £25 per sq meter to give you a guide but most use 4mm 

Depended what your putting in I suppose


----------



## Mirf

Willdbow said:


> Yeh i thought so,:blush: will a reflector help and increase the uv range or would a high wattage make more range:whip:
> 
> :2thumb:


 Hey, always best to double check : victory:

In my opinion a reflector would be a better. not to mention cheaper, option.

A higher % uvb tube will only 'spread', and cover a certain area, as far as a lower one. It simply gives higher uvb in that area ( god does that make any sense at all?? :hmm


----------



## Pendragon

Willdbow said:


> I was just wondering how your reps gets enough uv as i have a viv in the making but we are worrying about the uv.


Hi mate, 

It depends on the animal, but to give you an Idea, beardies have one of the most uvb blocking skins of any lizard, they block some 98% of uvb, so to get uvb into them the source has to be strong.

I recomend a minimum of 120 uW/cm2 of uvb for a beardie.

So what do you need to do this?

1. A single Zoo Med Repti sun 10% uvb tube with a reflector will give you 120uW/cm2 of uvb at 5"

2. Two Zoo Med Repti Suns with reflectors will give you the same uvb at 10"

3. A Megaray 60/70watt mercury vapour bulb or metal halide bulb will give you the same amount of uvb at 12".

You pays your money, you takes your choice. : victory:

Check out this site

http://www.uvguide.co.uk/whatisuv.htm

Jay


----------



## Pendragon

mike10205 said:


> Mirf
> 
> Any reason why you say the back
> My local store has all their uv tubes at the top front which helps hide the tube a lot better
> 
> You see some lovely vivs here then a big ugly uv half way down the back wall and it totally ruins the look of the whole thing:devil:
> 
> Mike


It's not all about making a nice looking viv, the first priority is the needs of the animal, so if you have to place the tube halfway down the back wall to give the animal it's uvb, then that's what you have to do.

Here's my beardie viv;











My chap is getting 170 uW/cm2 of uvb here.

If you don't like the tubes this far down, then you could get another tube and place both of these on the roof, two tubes together will double the uvb output : victory:

Jay


----------



## Pendragon

mike10205 said:


> Jay are your plants real
> Your viv looks fantastic
> 
> Mike


Cheers,

All plants are real, except for the plastic ones attached to the screen in the top right corner : victory:

Jay


----------



## mike10205

jabba1967 said:


> It's not all about making a nice looking viv, the first priority is the needs of the animal, so if you have to place the tube halfway down the back wall to give the animal it's uvb, then that's what you have to do.
> 
> Here's my beardie viv;
> 
> image
> 
> 
> My chap is getting 170 uW/cm2 of uvb here.
> 
> If you don't like the tubes this far down, then you could get another tube and place both of these on the roof, two tubes together will double the uvb output : victory:
> 
> Jay


What would you suggest for getting enough uv in an arboreal viv then at 5ft tall?


----------



## Pendragon

mike10205 said:


> What would you suggest for getting enough uv in an arboreal viv then at 5ft tall?


If the animal is arboreal and can climb up to within a usefull distance of the uvb source, then this is fine.

The problem comes with terrestrial lizards living in 24" high vivs, if the uv is placed on the roof and there is nothing for the animal to climb on, except one log, then the uvb getting to the floor will be too small, (about 20 uW/cm2 in this case with a 10% tube) 

The o/p in this case has provided a good climbing log, so he can get away with putting the uv tube on the roof. But it is rare to see this sort of climbing material in a beardie viv. : victory:

What kind of animal are you talking about?

Jay


----------



## mike10205

jabba1967 said:


> If the animal is arboreal and can climb up to within a usefull distance of the uvb source, then this is fine.
> 
> The problem comes with terrestrial lizards living in 24" high vivs, if the uv is placed on the roof and there is nothing for the animal to climb on, except one log, then the uvb getting to the floor will be too small, (about 20 uW/cm2 in this case with a 10% tube)
> 
> The o/p in this case has provided a good climbing log, so he can get away with putting the uv tube on the roof. But it is rare to see this sort of climbing material in a beardie viv. : victory:
> 
> What kind of animal are you talking about?
> 
> Jay


Jay

it's for a frilled lizard

my plan was a mercury vapour up top for uv / light / and heat
with a uv tube down on the middle rail between the upper and lower doors

only thing I am worried about is the lizard getting burnt on the tube being low

though in my local store they have a few monitors which are always stick there snout between the roof and the tube

reason I worry is because I burnt my own arm at the end of the tube

I would really appreciate any advice you could give on this as I did a post but did not get much I the way of replies

thanks jay

mike


----------



## moonstruck

mike10205 said:


> Try yellow pages for glass companies there should be loads
> 
> I know back here 6mm toughened is £25 per sq meter to give you a guide but most use 4mm
> 
> Depended what your putting in I suppose


:gasp: that's alot cheaper than i was expecting actually! could do two 3ft vivs with that easily.

so just any glass company? or a glasier? or... i don't know, examples? :whistling2: (you'll have to help, i'm pretty dim when it comes to these things)


----------



## mike10205

moonstruck said:


> :gasp: that's alot cheaper than i was expecting actually! could do two 3ft vivs with that easily.
> 
> so just any glass company? or a glasier? or... i don't know, examples? :whistling2: (you'll have to help, i'm pretty dim when it comes to these things)


You would be better with a bigger company as the small guys are getting it toughened elsewhere then adding their bit on top

I would look for larger companies that deal in the shopfitting sector rather than private


----------



## moonstruck

mike10205 said:


> You would be better with a bigger company as the small guys are getting it toughened elsewhere then adding their bit on top
> 
> I would look for larger companies that deal in the shopfitting sector rather than private


thankyou  but...
how will i know if they deal with the shopfitting sector? :whistling2:
could you give me an example of a big glass company?

see, it'll be very important, as we're moving house, and i'll be remaking alot of the vivariums for the new room, and building lots of extra vivs for hatchlings, so i'll need quite a lot of doors.

Will they charge me more to have them cut to specific dimensions?


----------



## mike10205

moonstruck said:


> thankyou  but...
> how will i know if they deal with the shopfitting sector? :whistling2:
> could you give me an example of a big glass company?
> 
> see, it'll be very important, as we're moving house, and i'll be remaking alot of the vivariums for the new room, and building lots of extra vivs for hatchlings, so i'll need quite a lot of doors.
> 
> Will they charge me more to have them cut to specific dimensions?


Bigger companies will normally have a larger ad 
as for size the price will be worked out on how many sq meters you need

then you are looking at around £1.50 per linear meter for polishing the edges

I can't help you with names as it's not like mcdonald chain if you know what I mean

I'm sure you will be able to find a few in yellow pages

just phone and ask how much they charge for whatever thickness you need and compare a few


----------



## Pendragon

mike10205 said:


> Jay
> 
> it's for a frilled lizard
> 
> my plan was a mercury vapour up top for uv / light / and heat
> with a uv tube down on the middle rail between the upper and lower doors
> 
> only thing I am worried about is the lizard getting burnt on the tube being low
> 
> though in my local store they have a few monitors which are always stick there snout between the roof and the tube
> 
> reason I worry is because I burnt my own arm at the end of the tube
> 
> I would really appreciate any advice you could give on this as I did a post but did not get much I the way of replies
> 
> thanks jay
> 
> mike


Hi mike,

I would just go with the M.V.B/M.H. These will provide all the uvb you need. You have to keep in mind that there is a safe distance minimum with these bulbs (12"). So any branches you put in will have to stop 12" away from the bulb, I take it the bulb will be inside the viv?

Another thing to take into account is the difference in light output between the mercury vapour bulbs and the Megaray metal halide. The Megaray metal halide will produce around 8x more light than any mercury vapour bulb. So the light (not the uvb) will penetrate farther into the viv.

Here's a pic of the Frog exhibits at the local zoo;










If you look at the lights here, the small round one is a Zoomed 160watt zoo, this gives off around 250/300 uW/cm2 of uvb at 36"!!! But the light level is still quite low, this is why they fit the 400 watt Osram metal halide lamps, (the big square lamps).

The Megaray 70watt metal halide combines these two lights, it is a true "full spectrum lamp" with uvb.

So it's up to you , if you go with a M.V.B. you may have to think about providing a 2% uva tube or compact lamp lower down the viv to produce more light with little heat, if you do use a tube this should be fine un guarded, if you go with a compact, then I would get a gaurd as these bulbs run hotter : victory:

If you go for the metal halide, then you should be ok for light.

By the way, both of these lamps will need to have at least one normal spot light along side to control the heat.

Let me know if this makes sense : victory:

Jay


----------



## dieselp

found an old set of drawers we wernt using, so as i do, i converted it.































.
just got to fill them now.:2thumb:


----------



## Pendragon

Mirf said:


> Viv and interior that I built for Azra, my Baja blue rock.
> 
> image


Hey Mirf,

This is one of the classiest vivs I've seen :notworthy:

I was thinking of getting some fence lizards and making something like this myself.

Keep up the good work.

Jay


----------



## Mirf

jabba1967 said:


> Hey Mirf,
> 
> This is one of the classiest vivs I've seen :notworthy:
> 
> I was thinking of getting some fence lizards and making something like this myself.
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> Jay


 Blimey, thank you:blush::blush:


----------



## mike10205

jabba1967 said:


> Hi mike,
> 
> I would just go with the M.V.B/M.H. These will provide all the uvb you need. You have to keep in mind that there is a safe distance minimum with these bulbs (12"). So any branches you put in will have to stop 12" away from the bulb, I take it the bulb will be inside the viv?
> 
> Another thing to take into account is the difference in light output between the mercury vapour bulbs and the Megaray metal halide. The Megaray metal halide will produce around 8x more light than any mercury vapour bulb. So the light (not the uvb) will penetrate farther into the viv.
> 
> Here's a pic of the Frog exhibits at the local zoo;
> 
> image
> 
> If you look at the lights here, the small round one is a Zoomed 160watt zoo, this gives off around 250/300 uW/cm2 of uvb at 36"!!! But the light level is still quite low, this is why they fit the 400 watt Osram metal halide lamps, (the big square lamps).
> 
> The Megaray 70watt metal halide combines these two lights, it is a true "full spectrum lamp" with uvb.
> 
> So it's up to you , if you go with a M.V.B. you may have to think about providing a 2% uva tube or compact lamp lower down the viv to produce more light with little heat, if you do use a tube this should be fine un guarded, if you go with a compact, then I would get a gaurd as these bulbs run hotter : victory:
> 
> If you go for the metal halide, then you should be ok for light.
> 
> By the way, both of these lamps will need to have at least one normal spot light along side to control the heat.
> 
> Let me know if this makes sense : victory:
> 
> Jay


 
Makes sense hmmmm

Thanks Jay but you hear and read so many different things

I had thought about the metal halide but didnt want the seperate starter as it can all become a bit of a mess with wiring

I already have the mercury vapour and the uv tube thats in the temporary housing at the minute

I didnt think i would have to add anything else for heating though

I want to get the system up running for a day or three to see how heating goes

I have to say though now you say about the metal halide being 8x brighter which i had read on one of the live food webs sites i wish i had gone down that road

Nout worse than it being dull

Saying that i had the bulb in the reflector holding it about 5ft in the air and thought the light was amazing 

Time will tell when everything is in place i suppose

Mike


----------



## mike10205

*Getting closer to going home to fit*

Almost done

Just the corner units to make for the top right and the kicker at the bottom


----------



## Mirf

mike10205 said:


> Almost done
> 
> Just the corner units to make for the top right and the kicker at the bottom
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


That is such a beautiful piece!! :flrt: Can I ask what the dimensions are?


----------



## Pendragon

mike10205 said:


> Makes sense hmmmm
> 
> Thanks Jay but you hear and read so many different things
> 
> I had thought about the metal halide but didnt want the seperate starter as it can all become a bit of a mess with wiring
> 
> I already have the mercury vapour and the uv tube thats in the temporary housing at the minute
> 
> I didnt think i would have to add anything else for heating though
> 
> I want to get the system up running for a day or three to see how heating goes
> 
> I have to say though now you say about the metal halide being 8x brighter which i had read on one of the live food webs sites i wish i had gone down that road
> 
> Nout worse than it being dull
> 
> Saying that i had the bulb in the reflector holding it about 5ft in the air and thought the light was amazing
> 
> Time will tell when everything is in place i suppose
> 
> Mike


 
The idea of the external ballast is two fold.

1. These bulbs produce less heat, so are better in smaller vivs.

2. The power delivery to the bulb is more forgiving, this gives the bulb a longer life.

The reason for a second bulb to control the heat is because M.V.Bs and M.H. bulbs can't be stated, other than on an on/off stat as an emergancy cut off if the temps go too high. You don't want this bulb turning on and off all day as it will piss off the animal, and it will reduce the working life of your bulb, and at £60 a pop, you don't want that : victory:

To give you an example of what I mean, this is what I would do for a metal halide/mercury vapour set up for my beardie.

I want a 12 hour lights on cycle giving a basking spot temp of 115f. As metal halides shouldn't be used for more than 8 hours, I need another bulb any way to fill in the short fall of 4 hours. So at 8am I would have a 100watt incandecsent spot turn on, (this will be on a dimmer stat) this should get the temps up to around 100f, at 10am the M.H. would turn on, with both bulbs on the temps should hit 115f, at this point the 100watt spot will dimm and control the temps. At 6pm the M.H will turn off, the temps will drop, and finally at 8pm the 100watt spot turns off.

This gives a more gental lighting start up, and finnish, and the temps are controlled without the M.V.B/M.H turning on and off.

Of course you can ignore this if you have climate control in the room, as once you have the bulb setup, the temps will stay at a given constant.

Jay


----------



## fran2491

this is my hubbys latest masterpiece its 2 8ft tanks for my beardie girls








:flrt:


----------



## shortyshazz

This is mine.


----------



## darloLee

Mirf said:


> Viv and interior that I built for Azra, my Baja blue rock.
> 
> image


nice job mate it looks quality!: victory:


----------



## Mirf

darloLee said:


> nice job mate it looks quality!: victory:


Thank you. I had great fun making it to be honest.


----------



## Mirf

shortyshazz said:


> This is mine.
> image


That looks brilliant...and big!!! :2thumb:. Can I ask what's going in it?


----------



## mrcarlxx

i built this rack yesterday!!!....now thinking of turning it into two vivs :lol2:


----------



## mike10205

Mirf said:


> That is such a beautiful piece!! :flrt: Can I ask what the dimensions are?


Mirf

The overall dims are 12ft long and 8ft tall

The tall viv is 5ft 6 high x 4ft wide
The beardie viv is 5ft long x 2ft high

Mike


----------



## Mirf

mike10205 said:


> Mirf
> 
> The overall dims are 12ft long and 8ft tall
> 
> The tall viv is 5ft 6 high x 4ft wide
> The beardie viv is 5ft long x 2ft high
> 
> Mike


Wow! That's even bigger than I imagined, it really is exquisite.

I need a man to build stuff like that for me....are you married???:flrt::lol2:


----------



## mike10205

*Jay i am getting there lol*



jabba1967 said:


> The idea of the external ballast is two fold.
> 
> 1. These bulbs produce less heat, so are better in smaller vivs.
> 
> 2. The power delivery to the bulb is more forgiving, this gives the bulb a longer life.
> 
> The reason for a second bulb to control the heat is because M.V.Bs and M.H. bulbs can't be stated, other than on an on/off stat as an emergancy cut off if the temps go too high. You don't want this bulb turning on and off all day as it will piss off the animal, and it will reduce the working life of your bulb, and at £60 a pop, you don't want that : victory:
> 
> To give you an example of what I mean, this is what I would do for a metal halide/mercury vapour set up for my beardie.
> 
> I want a 12 hour lights on cycle giving a basking spot temp of 115f. As metal halides shouldn't be used for more than 8 hours, I need another bulb any way to fill in the short fall of 4 hours. So at 8am I would have a 100watt incandecsent spot turn on, (this will be on a dimmer stat) this should get the temps up to around 100f, at 10am the M.H. would turn on, with both bulbs on the temps should hit 115f, at this point the 100watt spot will dimm and control the temps. At 6pm the M.H will turn off, the temps will drop, and finally at 8pm the 100watt spot turns off.
> 
> This gives a more gental lighting start up, and finnish, and the temps are controlled without the M.V.B/M.H turning on and off.
> 
> Of course you can ignore this if you have climate control in the room, as once you have the bulb setup, the temps will stay at a given constant.
> 
> Jay


I am starting to get the hang of this now
God a beardie is such easy work in comparision lol but the other guy is worth it all

Ps love beardie too

Putting metal halides aside for a minute as i already have the MV
Will i need a second bulb with it also or is it a case of trying it for a few days to see what sort of temps you get

I had also said to you about putting the UV i have down on the cross rail between the two sets of doors
Do you think i will need this or will the MV give all the UV needed?

Jay man you have been such a great help i thank you so much
But i am not kissing ass lol


----------



## JRoss

Mirf you are a genius :notworthy: 
Top quality and original decor!!!!


----------



## mike10205

*Single male comes complete with hump on back*



Mirf said:


> Wow! That's even bigger than I imagined, it really is exquisite.
> 
> I need a man to build stuff like that for me....are you married???:flrt::lol2:


Mirf

I am single TECNICALLY lol
Ugly and have a hump on my back

Your not my type anyhow i dont go out with dogs especially stafforshires lol

Some nice pics in your album

Ps u dont want a joiner we/ i never complete jobs around the house there are always wee bit left undone :bash:


----------



## shortyshazz

Originally Posted by *shortyshazz*  
_This is mine.
image_
That looks brilliant...and big!!! :2thumb:. Can I ask what's going in it?
__________________
All that I am, all that I ever was, is here in your perfect eyes, they're all I can see.


Its for my bearded dragons they r in the top viv as they r small i want to keep 2 female beardies in the bottom viv i think its bigger nuff :lol2:
i have 1 male and 1 female at the mo.


----------



## Mirf

mike10205 said:


> Mirf
> 
> I am single TECNICALLY lol
> Ugly and have a hump on my back
> 
> Your not my type anyhow *i dont go out with dogs especially stafforshires* lol
> 
> Some nice pics in your album
> 
> Ps u dont want a joiner we/ i never complete jobs around the house there are always wee bit left undone :bash:


You calling me a dog??????:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:

I know all about you carpenter types. My father was a cabinet maker and never finished a thing!:lol2:


----------



## Mirf

shortyshazz said:


> Its for my bearded dragons they r in the top viv as they r small i want to keep 2 female beardies in the bottom viv i think its bigger nuff :lol2:
> i have 1 male and 1 female at the mo.


I'm sure they will love it: victory:


----------



## mike10205

*Joking*



Mirf said:


> You calling me a dog??????:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> I know all about you carpenter types. My father was a cabinet maker and never finished a thing!:lol2:


 Only kidding
U do look a bit like a staffy in your profile pic though lol

Is the dog your? always fancied one

Brought up with greyhounds but and loved them too pieces
My misses hates dog but she needS this on the head:bash:

Funny thing though she is really attached to our beardie and frillie

WEIRD:lol2:


----------



## Mirf

mike10205 said:


> Only kidding
> U do look a bit like a staffy in your profile pic though lol
> 
> Is the dog your? always fancied one
> 
> Brought up with greyhounds but and loved them too pieces
> My misses hates dog but she needS this on the head:bash:
> 
> Funny thing though she is really attached to our beardie and frillie
> 
> WEIRD:lol2:


. 
I have a face like a staffy? You cheeky chippy git:whip::lol2:

All 3 of the dogs are mine, they are my babies. :flrt:We got Dozer when he was only 11 months...we are his 5th owners:devil:. He is a total sweetheart and loves everyone and everything. he's a pleasure.


----------



## Mirf

mike10205 said:


> Only kidding
> U do look a bit like a staffy in your profile pic though lol
> 
> Is the dog your? always fancied one
> 
> Brought up with greyhounds but and loved them too pieces
> My misses hates dog but she needS this on the head:bash:
> 
> Funny thing though she is really attached to our beardie and frillie
> 
> WEIRD:lol2:


. 
I have a face like a staffy? You cheeky chippy git:whip:That's you off of my 'to stalk' list....:lol2:

All 3 of the dogs are mine, they are my babies. :flrt:We got Dozer when he was only 11 months...we are his 5th owners:devil:. He is a total sweetheart and loves everyone and everything. he's a pleasure.


----------



## markmark.123

hear is mine 
it is a double viv for my rankin and leo










inside the rankins viv









inside leo viv


----------



## circusdj

HERES MINE.....


















and this is a temp for beardie


----------



## Pendragon

mike10205 said:


> I am starting to get the hang of this now
> God a beardie is such easy work in comparision lol but the other guy is worth it all
> 
> Ps love beardie too
> 
> Putting metal halides aside for a minute as i already have the MV
> Will i need a second bulb with it also or is it a case of trying it for a few days to see what sort of temps you get
> 
> I had also said to you about putting the UV i have down on the cross rail between the two sets of doors
> Do you think i will need this or will the MV give all the UV needed?
> 
> Jay man you have been such a great help i thank you so much
> But i am not kissing ass lol


I would start with the M.V.B and check the temps daily. This will provide all the uvb you need. I would only add another tube in the middle to provide more light if needed, and I would make it a 2%, as 10% tubes don't proved a lot of light. : victory:

Jay

P.S. It's not my arse you need to kiss, I think it's Mirfs, but to be honest I think you've blown it : victory:

:lol2:


----------



## Mirf

jabba1967 said:


> P.S. It's not my arse you need to kiss, I think it's Mirfs, but to be honest I think you've blown it : victory:
> 
> :lol2:


Left cheek or right??:lol2:


----------



## mike10205

jabba1967 said:


> I would start with the M.V.B and check the temps daily. This will provide all the uvb you need. I would only add another tube in the middle to provide more light if needed, and I would make it a 2%, as 10% tubes don't proved a lot of light. : victory:
> 
> Jay
> 
> P.S. It's not my arse you need to kiss, I think it's Mirfs, but to be honest I think you've blown it : victory:
> 
> :lol2:


Thanks Jay

I will get it running and see how things go

was also thinking of putting a ceramic heater in for night temps and with the right controller this could aid during the day if needed

I hope Mirf knows I was only pulling her hind leg :mf_dribble:


----------



## mike10205

Mirf said:


> Left cheek or right??:lol2:


Either if I have offended you

but I hope I have not :2thumb:


----------



## 39761

there are some pukka viv's on here:2thumb:


----------



## Mirf

mike10205 said:


> Thanks Jay
> 
> I will get it running and see how things go
> 
> was also thinking of putting a ceramic heater in for night temps and with the right controller this could aid during the day if needed
> 
> I hope Mirf knows I was only pulling her *hind* leg :mf_dribble:


To be honest I started with ceramics in mine, on stats of course, for night time temps and they didn't trip on once in two years. I don't bother with them now. Unless your house gets really cold at night you probably won't need to worry. Monitor the night temps and see how low they get before spending another £60 on something you may never use...

Hind leg??? Are you insinuating I have more that two?:hmm:



mike10205 said:


> Either if I have offended you
> 
> but I hope I have not :2thumb:


Well..............:lol2:


----------



## asm1006

Some really good builds here:2thumb:

Here is the latest viv my hubby built for my female beardies. Twas my Christmas present.

























The light (which essentially is a ceiling light) is the basking lamp. 
Its a 50w tungsten dichroic GU10. You need ali-back heat foward lamp as this forces heat forward not back. At lamp end can reach 200c! Good thermostat essential. Done tests and all ok. 
About £2.50 per lamp (officially last 3000-5000 HRS depending on usage) my hubby works at electrical suppliers, this is why all this knowledge:lol2:

It reaches temperature easily and has a thermostat to control it. 
The advantages are, when spraying easier to avoid lamp, looks nicer and when old bulbs are phased out these will be available. 



Sorry pics not fab LOL will take some better ones today:2thumb:


----------



## mike10205

Mirf said:


> To be honest I started with ceramics in mine, on stats of course, for night time temps and they didn't trip on once in two years. I don't bother with them now. Unless your house gets really cold at night you probably won't need to worry. Monitor the night temps and see how low they get before spending another £60 on something you may never use...
> 
> Hind leg??? Are you insinuating I have more that two?:hmm:
> 
> Well..............:lol2:


Joking Mirf

and thanks for the advice. You are right no point spending money I don't need too

Thanks


----------



## Mirf

mike10205 said:


> Joking Mirf
> and thanks for the advice. You are right no point spending money I don't need too
> 
> Thanks


I just can't wait to see the finished result. It's going to be pretty amazing methinks.:mf_dribble:


----------



## mike10205

Mirf said:


> I just can't wait to see the finished result. It's going to be pretty amazing methinks.:mf_dribble:


There is nothing wrong with a viv that just has substrate and rocks and stuff on the floor but I soooo want to make it like it's natural surroundings

problem is I have no idea what that would be like. 

I got a bit of an idea from the tv show Austin Stevens does when he was in Cambodia. Not it's natural surroundings but it was an old ruins and looked super

That's what I want to TRY to recreate hmmmm wish me luck I will need it

I will see if I can find the pic I found on google of Cambodian ruins and will post it


----------



## Mirf

So, are you planning on going down the polystyrene/grout route? Trust me, it's soooo much fun!!!:mf_dribble:

Go find the piccies!!


----------



## mike10205

*My Inspiration*

This is it but i plan on the arch being right at the front just behind the glass doors so it looks like you are looking in

Then rock to the back and sides

Thats the plan and hope i stick to it

Though it seems like a big job and time consuming and i really just want it home and the two lizards in their new homes

Beardies home will be coming home as i have no plans for it but maybe when this one is done it will keep me busy to do another


----------



## mike10205

Mirf said:


> So, are you planning on going down the polystyrene/grout route? Trust me, it's soooo much fun!!!:mf_dribble:
> 
> Go find the piccies!!


 
I think i might have to use poly foam which is more dense than polystyrene

Cut up into block to stack like bricks if you know what i mean
As for holding them together i might have to shove dowel rod up the middle or something

I fancied a sand finish to make everything more like rock

We will see how it goes


----------



## Mirf

mike10205 said:


> I think i might have to use poly foam which is more dense than polystyrene
> 
> Cut up into block to stack like bricks if you know what i mean
> As for holding them together i might have to shove dowel rod up the middle or something
> 
> I fancied a sand finish to make everything more like rock
> 
> We will see how it goes


The pic looks fab!! I know what you mean. I doubt you would need to use dowelling to be honest. I used a hot glue gun for mine. Once you have a couple of layers of grout, then more layers of sand and varnish it's as tough as old boots....not to mention as messy as hell and great fun!!.: victory:


----------



## gaz0123

here is my green iguanas viv. not very good pics and he now has alot more to climb on


----------



## Asmodai

I posted a thread that died but here's my unfinished viv.


----------



## MoK3t

You guys that converted wardrobes with swing doors..... How did you seal them? I'm gonna be converting a swing door wardrobe and cant figure a way to seal them (to retain humidity) while keeping them operational.


----------



## Pendragon

MoK3t said:


> You guys that converted wardrobes with swing doors..... How did you seal them? I'm gonna be converting a swing door wardrobe and cant figure a way to seal them (to retain humidity) while keeping them operational.


Hi mate,

Yacht varnish is good, then a bead of silicon along all seams.

Jay


----------



## Mirf

Asmodai said:


> I posted a thread that died but here's my unfinished viv.
> image


Good grief, the detail on that must have taken forever to complete!! That's fantastic:mf_dribble: What will be living in there?


----------



## Chewitt

Nearly complete got a few more bits n bats to get,then my dragon arrives sat morning,hes the one pictured in my sig.










Hope you like.


----------



## mike10205

Chewitt said:


> Nearly complete got a few more bits n bats to get,then my dragon arrives sat morning,hes the one pictured in my sig.
> 
> image
> 
> Hope you like.


OMG dont start putting pictures of CWDs you will only give me ideas

Ahhhh its too late i want one:lol2:


----------



## Chewitt

oooops - sorry lol


----------



## DaveAnscombe

*Water dragon viv*











It now has alu strips around the outside edges just to polish it off


----------



## mike10205

DaveAnscombe said:


> image
> 
> 
> It now has alu strips around the outside edges just to polish it off


Looks the nuts Dave. Great job


----------



## mike10205

Getting there but slower than i would like


----------



## Mirf

mike10205 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Getting there but slower than i would like


Wow! That looks amazing already!!!!:flrt: 

Who's the lucky recipient of the viv when it's finished?


----------



## Mirf

mike10205 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Getting there but slower than i would like


Wow! That looks amazing already!!!!:flrt: 

Who's the lucky recipient of the viv when it's finished?

Edit: scrub the last bit, it's for the frilly yes?


----------



## mike10205

Mirf said:


> Wow! That looks amazing already!!!!:flrt:
> 
> Who's the lucky recipient of the viv when it's finished?
> 
> Edit: scrub the last bit, it's for the frilly yes?


Little Phil

My frilled lizard 
Can't wait to get him/her in


----------



## Mirf

mike10205 said:


> Little Phil
> 
> My frilled lizard
> Can't wait to get him/her in


I can't wait to see the whole thing finished, the viv build is amazing...as I may have already mentioned once or twice:lol2:


----------



## mike10205

Mirf said:


> I can't wait to see the whole thing finished, the viv build is amazing...as I may have already mentioned once or twice:lol2:


:lol2:TY VM

i want it finished myself but still have a few things i need to get info on as far as the animals welfare goes


----------



## Mirf

mike10205 said:


> :lol2:TY VM
> 
> i want it finished myself but still have a few things i need to get info on as far as the animals welfare goes


Beardies I know, frillies I have no clue on. I will answer any question you want......just get it finished. :bash: The suspense is killing me!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## mike10205

*Moving along slowly*


----------



## Mirf

Looking good. What did you use to cover the poly? Is it painted? I am liking the colour.: victory:


----------



## mike10205

Mirf said:


> Looking good. What did you use to cover the poly? Is it painted? I am liking the colour.: victory:


It's actually pva glue and builders sand
It work quite well for the rock effect I was trying to achieve
With a bit of luck will get more done on Saturday : victory:


----------



## Mirf

mike10205 said:


> It's actually pva glue and builders sand
> It work quite well for the rock effect I was trying to achieve
> With a bit of luck will get more done on Saturday : victory:


That actually gives a better finish than when I use playsand....it has a nasty habit of looking quite 'orangey'.


----------



## mike10205

Mirf said:


> That actually gives a better finish than when I use playsand....it has a nasty habit of looking quite 'orangey'.


It was yours that gave me the insperation in the first place as it was like ancient brick type look and it got me thinking

Most you see are more like very rough rock like the rockies in USA

I actually have your viv pic on my iphone i think its that good

By the way where did you get the branch / vines in your viv they look amazing

On a gloomy note i noiticed tonight Phil is missing a hind toe:devil: Dont know how i have only noticed and it could have been like that when i got her 

It would be like our thumb if you know what i mean the inside toe

RAGE ANGER GUTTED


Mike


----------



## ashley89

heres my bosc viv now sold it was 7x2.5x3 with polystyrene hides and backgrounds which they loved


----------



## Mirf

mike10205 said:


> It was yours that gave me the insperation in the first place as it was like ancient brick type look and it got me thinking
> 
> Most you see are more like very rough rock like the rockies in USA
> 
> I actually have your viv pic on my iphone i think its that good
> 
> By the way where did you get the branch / vines in your viv they look amazing
> 
> On a gloomy note i noiticed tonight Phil is missing a hind toe:devil: Dont know how i have only noticed and it could have been like that when i got her
> 
> It would be like our thumb if you know what i mean the inside toe
> 
> RAGE ANGER GUTTED
> 
> 
> Mike


Och, you made me blush :blush: Azra's background is really 'orangey' in comparrison to your result and i think the colour you have is far nicer. The vines were taken from a dead ivy that was eating a giant oak tree nearby. I cleaned it and then slapped about 8 layers of varnish on them. Free and have a nice effect.

Poor Phil. Is it an old healed wound? It could be worse, my poor boy broke his taik in 2 places when he was a baby. His tail is now an s shape...it makes him all the more special :flrt:



ashley89 said:


> heres my bosc viv now sold it was 7x2.5x3 with polystyrene hides and backgrounds which they loved
> image
> image


Another stunning viv!!:2thumb:


----------



## Jim B

Mirf and mike you guyz really do know how to make a viv, just makes people like myself wanna go crazy and attempt something of that quality :2thumb: top notch!!

heres my homemade square box of a beardie viv hahaha at least its nice n tidy as ive just cleaned all my reps vivs out...more picz in my profile if anyone wants a nosey : victory:


----------



## Mirf

Jim B said:


> Mirf and mike you guyz really do know how to make a viv, just makes people like myself wanna go crazy and attempt something of that quality :2thumb: top notch!!
> 
> heres my homemade square box of a beardie viv hahaha at least its nice n tidy as ive just cleaned all my reps vivs out...more picz in my profile if anyone wants a nosey : victory:
> 
> image


That viv was my first attempt at a full background. trust me, if I can do it anyone can!! Besides , it's great fun and (at my age) one of the only excuses I have for getting messy!:lol2:

I think your viv looks fab. Did you make the whole thing?


----------



## Tyrone

The one on the left is home made by my uncle, it took him weeks to do it for me bless him. Not a great pic tho


----------



## Jim B

Mirf said:


> That viv was my first attempt at a full background. trust me, if I can do it anyone can!! Besides , it's great fun and (at my age) one of the only excuses I have for getting messy!:lol2:
> 
> I think your viv looks fab. Did you make the whole thing?


Well its pure quality looks so tidy yet suitable environment for your lizard :no1:

Thanks very much....Yer i made mine from scratch, made about 4 now but all straight forward beardie vivs nothin inventive like yours......what do ya mean 'at my age' what age do you have to be to create such a masterpiece lol??


----------



## Mirf

Jim B said:


> what do ya mean 'at my age' what age do you have to be to create such a masterpiece lol??


What I said was that at _my age_ it's my only excuse to get messy!:lol2:

I'm a grown up, apparently, and should act accordingly:whistling2:........
not scatter polystyrene to all 4 corners of the house and splatter grout with gay abandon around the living room.:lol2:


----------



## mike10205

Jim B said:


> Mirf and mike you guyz really do know how to make a viv, just makes people like myself wanna go crazy and attempt something of that quality :2thumb: top notch!!
> 
> heres my homemade square box of a beardie viv hahaha at least its nice n tidy as ive just cleaned all my reps vivs out...more picz in my profile if anyone wants a nosey : victory:
> 
> image


I second that it does look great it is very unique with its straight lines
I am a shop fitter and design a lot of my own furniture and in a weird way when i look at your viv its like designer if you know what i mean

Give a poly build a go you have a nice viv as it is so you are in no hurry and can take your time

My baby is in a crappy temporary viv i made and want her out of it ASAP

Mike


----------



## mike10205

Mirf said:


> Och, you made me blush :blush: Azra's background is really 'orangey' in comparrison to your result and i think the colour you have is far nicer. The vines were taken from a dead ivy that was eating a giant oak tree nearby. I cleaned it and then slapped about 8 layers of varnish on them. Free and have a nice effect.
> 
> Poor Phil. Is it an old healed wound? It could be worse, my poor boy broke his taik in 2 places when he was a baby. His tail is now an s shape...it makes him all the more special :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Another stunning viv!!:2thumb:


I think/hope its an old wound
On a brighter note i have had her on crix and hate them with a passion as they hide in all the cracks in the wood i have in the viv

They then come out in the dark to play and annoy me/her - flicked one of her head tonight

Been trying to get her onto hoppers hand feed which is what we do with Minty and there is never any livefood loose in the viv

SHE ATE ALL 5 FROM MY HAND :2thumb:
How chuffed was i
Hope she keeps it up so i can say bye bye crix 

Mike


----------



## Mirf

Crickets drive me daft! I think I have more free range in the house than in the vivs:bash:

Have you tried your beardies on dubia roaches? They are a doddle to breed and mine love them....I'm not so keen as I hate the icky little buggers, but at least they don't escape and they don't hassle the lizards.


----------



## mike10205

Mirf said:


> Crickets drive me daft! I think I have more free range in the house than in the vivs:bash:
> 
> Have you tried your beardies on dubia roaches? They are a doddle to breed and mine love them....I'm not so keen as I hate the icky little buggers, but at least they don't escape and they don't hassle the lizards.


 
Hi Mirf

Do you breed all your own food ?
We stick mainly to hoppers but have ordered a few different worms to see how they go down
Any pics of how and what you keep your roaches in for breeding

It would be great to produce your own food
Have even been looking at growing greens and flowers to get a fresh supply but to be honest Minty aint great with veg she eats some but not enough for me to be completely happy

Mike


----------



## Mirf

mike10205 said:


> Hi Mirf
> 
> Do you breed all your own food ?
> We stick mainly to hoppers but have ordered a few different worms to see how they go down
> Any pics of how and what you keep your roaches in for breeding
> 
> It would be great to produce your own food
> Have even been looking at growing greens and flowers to get a fresh supply but to be honest Minty aint great with veg she eats some but not enough for me to be completely happy
> 
> Mike


I am hopeless at breeding crickets as they never last long enough. 

I do breed waxies, mealies and roaches though as they are pretty much idiot proof!

I keep the roaches in a large plastic tub about 2x1x1, lots of egg crates and a heat mat under one end. If you can get a dark solid coloured tub they are happier than in a clear tub (they tend to freak if there is too much light). It really is as simple as that.

I will try and get some pics when I get batteries for the cam, but honestly it's a doddle.


----------



## boost-boy74

heres mine with the front still to be put on :2thumb:


----------



## Mirf

boost-boy74 said:


> heres mine with the front still to be put on :2thumb:
> 
> image


Is that as big as it looks? What's going in it?


----------



## hollypops

some lovely vivs on here.Must give the poly buid a go one day....


----------



## boost-boy74

Mirf said:


> Is that as big as it looks? What's going in it?


hi, it use to be home for a burmese python - but now i have my two boscs in it :2thumb:

forgot to add its 7 x 4 x 4


----------



## jschristy

8x4x4 for rhino iggy


----------



## Pendragon

mike10205 said:


> Hi Mirf
> 
> Do you breed all your own food ?
> We stick mainly to hoppers but have ordered a few different worms to see how they go down
> Any pics of how and what you keep your roaches in for breeding
> 
> It would be great to produce your own food
> Have even been looking at growing greens and flowers to get a fresh supply but to be honest Minty aint great with veg she eats some but not enough for me to be completely happy
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike,

As Mirf has pointed out, Roaches are idiot proof, here is a pic of our roach set up, it has a heatmat and a spotlight, you want to aim for around 30~32c,




















You can check out my o/hs sticky on their care,

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides.html

Jay


----------



## Jeremyisking

not finished yet but i only started construction today , will post when its fully furnished and completed and my iggy is in, spec wise its 2m x 1.8mx1.2 so a lot of space to furnish.


----------



## trw




----------



## mike10205

jabba1967 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> As Mirf has pointed out, Roaches are idiot proof, here is a pic of our roach set up, it has a heatmat and a spotlight, you want to aim for around 30~32c,
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> You can check out my o/hs sticky on their care,
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides.html
> 
> Jay


Thanks Jay

I had just seen that a few days ago

Is that your insignificant other lol as delboy would say

Fantastic guide by the way


----------



## Pendragon

mike10205 said:


> Thanks Jay
> 
> I had just seen that a few days ago
> 
> Is that your insignificant other lol as delboy would say
> 
> Fantastic guide by the way


:lol2:

Yeah, she's the brains of the outfit :flrt:

Jay


----------



## mahender




----------



## Spuddy

mahender said:


> image
> 
> image


 
awesome viv dude.


----------



## whingeingoldgit

*Godzilla's new pad*

Hi, this is Godzilla's new home. We bought Godzilla for our son, Daniel, for his 10th birthday in August, and ever since then we've been spending far too much on lizard bits and pieces! When we bought him ( Godzilla not Daniel !) he came with a 2ft x 3ft x18'' viv. I decided that I wanted him to have something a bit more spacious, and also more things for him to climb up, over, or in the case of the plants, through! I expect I have done things that I should not have done, and I know I have not created an authentic Aussie landscape, no doubt I should not have put the waterfall in, but at least Godzilla likes it. Let me know what you all think of my first viv build, and first build of anything like it!


----------



## cordylidae

whingeingoldgit said:


> Hi, this is Godzilla's new home. We bought Godzilla for our son, Daniel, for his 10th birthday in August, and ever since then we've been spending far too much on lizard bits and pieces! When we bought him ( Godzilla not Daniel !) he came with a 2ft x 3ft x18'' viv. I decided that I wanted him to have something a bit more spacious, and also more things for him to climb up, over, or in the case of the plants, through! I expect I have done things that I should not have done, and I know I have not created an authentic Aussie landscape, no doubt I should not have put the waterfall in, but at least Godzilla likes it. Let me know what you all think of my first viv build, and first build of anything like it!
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


that viv deosnt suit a beardie the plant will make it to humid wood chip shouldnt be used the uvs to far away and the actual viv is too small for an adult beardie and the waterfallwill harbour bacteria which may be detrimental to your animals health and the humidty caused by it and the plants may lead to a respiritory infection which would require vet treatment(which means spending money) prevention it better then curing if i was you i would change that viv


----------



## Pendragon

whingeingoldgit said:


> Hi, this is Godzilla's new home. We bought Godzilla for our son, Daniel, for his 10th birthday in August, and ever since then we've been spending far too much on lizard bits and pieces! When we bought him ( Godzilla not Daniel !) he came with a 2ft x 3ft x18'' viv. I decided that I wanted him to have something a bit more spacious, and also more things for him to climb up, over, or in the case of the plants, through! I expect I have done things that I should not have done, and I know I have not created an authentic Aussie landscape, no doubt I should not have put the waterfall in, but at least Godzilla likes it. Let me know what you all think of my first viv build, and first build of anything like it!
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Agree with above, How big is it?

It would make a nice crestie viv, I would put a load more plants in it, and throw in a couple of cresties, and put the beardie in new viv : victory:

Jay


----------



## cordylidae

jabba1967 said:


> Agree with above, How big is it?
> 
> It would make a nice crestie viv, I would put a load more plants in it, and throw in a couple of cresties, and put the beardie in new viv : victory:
> 
> Jay


i would agree it would make a nice crestie viv just put eco earth of the likes instead of the woodchip and a bromeliads and the likes
acording to him its a 2ft x 3ft x18'' viv(althought if it 18" i could do with a bit more heigh althought iw would be satifactory for a trio or more probably


----------



## rach87

this is my home made viv for my beardie 

this is before I put the UV and glass in










when I went to get the slate for the bottom of the viv, I'd originally planned to buy 3 pieces and break one down to make a basking shelf, but lucky for me there was this piece already broken and it was the PERFECT shape and size!  and even better, I got it free after fluttering my eyelashes at the bloke who sold them :lol2:










and this is the finished product with bulbs and all, baby beardie is now settling in well :flrt:











I'll add some more decor when he's bigger but wanted to keep it as simple as poss for now


----------



## whingeingoldgit

Hi, the viv is 6ft x 2ft x 18'' , according to the books I bought, this is big enough for a fully grown beardie. Godzilla is only 15'' long at the moment. As to the plants, they are all artificial. The waterfall is a bit out of place I know, but there is a fan on a humidistat, so there is no problem with humidity. The 'bark', is not bark, it is Rubstrate, and I was assured that it is not a problem like real bark. Would you like to put the boot in a bit more, or are you done? For my first posting, on my first viv, that was a really nice welcome!


----------



## stern69

whingeingoldgit said:


> Hi, the viv is 6ft x 2ft x 18'' , according to the books I bought, this is big enough for a fully grown beardie. Godzilla is only 15'' long at the moment. As to the plants, they are all artificial. The waterfall is a bit out of place I know, but there is a fan on a humidistat, so there is no problem with humidity. The 'bark', is not bark, it is Rubstrate, and I was assured that it is not a problem like real bark. Would you like to put the boot in a bit more, or are you done? For my first posting, on my first viv, that was a really nice welcome!


Where bearded dragons come from there are NO plants and NO water.

Oh no wait, there ARE plants and.... yep, there's water! 

Don't worry about it! People on here often jump on anything that looks slightly different (Check out the guy building a snake tank coffee table getting a kicking in the habitat section!!)

In fact, if you search online for bearded dragons and water i guarantee you that you'll come across some videos and pictures of beardies happily swimming! I also think if you squint your eyes and look really hard you'll be able to see some plants in the background! 

So many vivs on here look like prison cells and must be so boring for the beardies to live in. 

The only thing i would change would be the bark substrate stuff cos if Godzilla was to get a bit of that stuck in his mouth when going for dinner it could be nasty!" Apart from that, ignore the moaners cos your viv looks great and i'm sure your beardie loves it!


----------



## mike10205

whingeingoldgit said:


> Hi, the viv is 6ft x 2ft x 18'' , according to the books I bought, this is big enough for a fully grown beardie. Godzilla is only 15'' long at the moment. As to the plants, they are all artificial. The waterfall is a bit out of place I know, but there is a fan on a humidistat, so there is no problem with humidity. The 'bark', is not bark, it is Rubstrate, and I was assured that it is not a problem like real bark. Would you like to put the boot in a bit more, or are you done? For my first posting, on my first viv, that was a really nice welcome!


 
Its all a learning curve and it was a bit rough people jumping to conclusion
but im sure he will appologise

Big welcome from me and for what its worth now i think your viv it the nuts and you do seem to have it all covered

Fake plants
Size
Bark
Humidity

You put the know it all in his place there 
Put the animals wellfair first yes but i think you have it covered

Well done and again a big welcome
Most guys on here are really helpfull 
People are very quick to judge


----------



## mrcarlxx

that rubsraight is the rubber stuff.....that stuff is great! it doesnt go mouldy like wood does and as it is rubber it reduces the risk of hurting the bd ad it is soft and flexable, and easy past through the body.


----------



## stern69

mrcarlxx said:


> that rubsraight is the rubber stuff.....that stuff is great! it doesnt go mouldy like wood does and as it is rubber it reduces the risk of hurting the bd ad it is soft and flexable, and easy past through the body.


Really...? 

It's difficult to be 100% sure but from looking at the pics i'd guess that those "flakes" of substrate are around an inch long. 

You really think that soemthing half the size of your head and made out of rubber would be easily passed through your body?

It's one thing to make that sort of claim about sand impaction but for big solid chunks of rubber? Sorry mate, i don't buy it.


----------



## mrcarlxx

stern69 said:


> Really...?
> 
> It's difficult to be 100% sure but from looking at the pics i'd guess that those "flakes" of substrate are around an inch long.
> 
> You really think that soemthing half the size of your head and made out of rubber would be easily passed through your body?
> 
> It's one thing to make that sort of claim about sand impaction but for big solid chunks of rubber? Sorry mate, i don't buy it.


you can buy diffrent sizes, so while the animal is eating and you see something get stuck in their mouth, you are able to get it out without getting your fingers chopped off, as aposed to smaller wodden chunks that can scrape, or sand that can inpact.....i cant see the prob with sand tho tbh, unless the prey/food is wet.


----------



## snake rescuer

before i had a buld guard:


and a 5X2 split into a 2X2 and a 3X2.


----------



## Antw23uk

My beardie viv. We built it whilst she was brumating last year so its a bit bland and she looks p*ssed off because we woke her up and put her in it when all she wanted to do was sleep, lol :blush: I made all the fake rock steps and platform as well :blush:


----------



## Hewitt

Here's mine. Just finished it this weekend.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/397138-new-viv-finally-finished-d.html


----------



## Alex

WOW! These vivs are really nice


----------



## stern69

mrcarlxx said:


> you can buy diffrent sizes, so while the animal is eating and you see something get stuck in their mouth, you are able to get it out without getting your fingers chopped off, as aposed to smaller wodden chunks that can scrape, or sand that can inpact.....i cant see the prob with sand tho tbh, unless the prey/food is wet.


Sorry? Did I read that right? Are you suggesting that it is ok to use rubber flakes as substrate because you can remove it when they swallow it? Not that you'd need to because you also seem to think that a 1inch long lump of rubber would be easy for a beardie to digest!!!

You really should try paying a visit to the real world some day..


----------



## boost-boy74




----------



## mike10205

*Moving along slowly*


----------



## Hewitt

Wow nice viv man. I love the arch way theme


----------



## stern69

I saw this viv posted a few weeks back. Really cool idea and will look wicked when it's done! 

Remember, LOTS of photos!!:2thumb:


----------



## Mirf

Looking good Mike. :flrt:


----------



## pinktoetarantula

Fantastic Vivs!!!

Has anyone got any pics of DIY veiled cham vivs?


----------



## renton

Here's the tank my mate built me for my water monitor. Should last a while before i need to upgrade then the retic can go in there. Or maybe something else.......

I've changed the inside around since these pics where taken but my hangover is preventing me taking any new ones. Dino (the monitor) is also bigger now.

My mate the chippy















































"What you looking at?"


----------



## mike10205

Mirf said:


> Looking good Mike. :flrt:


TY Miranda

Those pics were before i varished it all yesterday
Heading up today to get some stuff from work and pray that it has dulled to the satin it says on the tin

Inside dulled very quick but i think that was down to it soaking in more than it did on the front which was like a mirror but the time i left work

Fingers crossed

Mike


----------



## Mirf

Positive thinking Mike.....it will be fine!!








*crosses fingers*:lol2:


----------



## mike10205




----------



## creepy creatures

This a stack unit I made from a Ikea unit.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/396514-looking-insparation.html#post4913268


----------



## shiftyraccoon

*All my vivs together!*










*My Veiled exo tera 45x45x60*

basking bulb
UV light
plastic plants
exo terra vines for climbing
drip tray above viv with tray inside to catch - the water rolls of the giant leaf into the bowl 
plant pot filled for digging for eggs
exo terra waterall NOT functioning, used for clibing on and putting mealworms in the area for the mister unit
computer fan above viv for ventilation










*Crested Gecko exo terra 45x45x60*

no lights - gets enough from chameleones viv next door
no heating, stays a steady 26degrees in daytime
feeding dish
plastic plants to catch water spray
CGD daily
water bowl in corner










*and finally... my male and female Basilisk viv, home made from scratch! *











measures 40" x 20" x 60"
all wood from B&Q - contiboard, outdoor ply and MDF
glass from glaziers £30 for both sheets
pond liner to waterproof the inside
2 UV lights and 2 basking fittings
tons of plants from Dunelm (so cheap there!)
ventilation grids and panels
filtered water area
pumped in mist from bionaire (can see it in top pic, right corner)
feeding dish + drinking dish
eco-earth substrate with springtails for poo cleaning


----------



## Pendragon

mike10205 said:


> image
> 
> image


Hey Mike,

Looking good, are the lights in yet?

Jay


----------



## Crispy_Bacon

lovin the home builds guys! some awsome lookin stuff there!

my OH and I are going to start building our viv stack soon for our boa and a few new additions next year really looking forward to it now :2thumb:


----------



## mike10205

jabba1967 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Looking good, are the lights in yet?
> 
> Jay


Hi Jay

Had the MV hung in place but it's actually holding up a fern on the bottom right at the minute lol

A bit dark up around the top as the light reflector glow down obviously. Have two energy savers to go up in the top corners hidden to light up top a bit 

Now the planting has been done though it sort of obscures your sight of the top corners

Will see how it looks on and of

Glass should be here this week

Only thing I regret is not trying full height doors as I now feel the middle rail ruins your line of sight

May treat myself and change after Xmas

Perfect timing having two viva ready Jay and two reps under meds. 

Just my luck
Bearded dragon took panacur brill. Frilled lizard not so hot. She don't hand feed the best unlike the other

Mike


----------



## Mirf

The viv is looking fantastic so far Mike.

Hope all goes well with the meds for your wee ones. Don't forget to let me know if you want me to send you some Septrin. xxx


----------



## mike10205

*Rail or no rail??*



Mirf said:


> The viv is looking fantastic so far Mike.
> 
> Hope all goes well with the meds for your wee ones. Don't forget to let me know if you want me to send you some Septrin. xxx


Thanks M

Hopefully treatment going well

Beardie is a star at taking hand fed hoppers with meds
Frilled aint so good

Now i have another decision
Rail or no rail

When you look at both pics the rail well and truely ruins your viewing

Glass is ordered but may just get two new panes


----------



## Mirf

You're right M, it does look better without the rail.....


----------



## Jeremyisking

its done, all finished, jeremy the iggy is in and loving the space . still cant get him to settle on one place to leave his digested mess. however besides that its working well.
really happy with it . 

hope you all like

ben


----------



## ReptileJoshua

Mirf said:


> Viv and interior that I built for Azra, my Baja blue rock.
> 
> image


 
Oh wow I like your style


----------



## odogg

*cool*

all the vivs are nice...i wouldnt pay the prices reptile shops want i would rather make my own its cheaper and they allways look better ive been making one for 2 days now made the viv got the glass just waiting for glass runners and airvent then my bosc will love his new : victory::no1:


----------



## odogg

*cool*

need more vivs


----------



## niliano_05

this is my 6 foot high CWD viv:


----------



## Pendragon

mike10205 said:


> Thanks M
> 
> Hopefully treatment going well
> 
> Beardie is a star at taking hand fed hoppers with meds
> Frilled aint so good
> 
> Now i have another decision
> Rail or no rail
> 
> When you look at both pics the rail well and truely ruins your viewing
> 
> Glass is ordered but may just get two new panes
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image


Hi Mike,

Agree, it looks better without the rail, DOH!

The light looks good, did you go with the M.H. in the end?

Jay


----------



## mike10205

*MV lights with energy savers to fill the gaps*



jabba1967 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Agree, it looks better without the rail, DOH!
> 
> The light looks good, did you go with the M.H. in the end?
> 
> Jay


 
Yes Jay

Went with the MV and have to say i am very pleased
Only fault was the reflector which made the top corners of the viv a bit dark

I added an energy saving bulb up tight behind the fake rock to light up the top corners

Pictures are not the best but i think you can see the difference with and without in the pictures below

Mike

Without the top looks dark









With you can see the top a lot brighter


----------



## Pendragon

mike10205 said:


> Yes Jay
> 
> Went with the MV and have to say i am very pleased
> Only fault was the reflector which made the top corners of the viv a bit dark
> 
> I added an energy saving bulb up tight behind the fake rock to light up the top corners
> 
> Pictures are not the best but i think you can see the difference with and without in the pictures below
> 
> Mike
> 
> Without the top looks dark
> image
> 
> With you can see the top a lot brighter
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Sorry Mike, is that a metal halide, (M.H) or a mercury vapour, (M.V)? I would say it's a metal halide, but it's hard to tell with photos.

It's up to you, but you might get more light without the reflector, it's not doing anthing anyway : victory:

Jay


----------



## Noofy

Thinking of starting to build my own viv, tips would be appreciated.
Threads suggest using Contiboard but a chipboard core does not seem wise where humidity is concerned.


----------



## toastie

Noofy said:


> Thinking of starting to build my own viv, tips would be appreciated.
> Threads suggest using Contiboard but a chipboard core does not seem wise where humidity is concerned.


i use sterling board and a couple coats of varnish looks more natural when its finished too


----------



## auntiesocial84

heres my leos viv


----------



## Duncs

this is what my boyfriend made me for my cornsnake. shes not big enough to go in there yet but thought id show you it. will put a pic up when its all ready for my baby =]


----------



## SeanJT

wo! nice vivs people. i have a 3" one i bought and ive got a new beardie coming but im thinking about buying a 4"/5". looking at these pics is made me think about making one myself! cant be too hard i guess...


----------



## lizard wizard

from this








to this








to this








to this








to this








to this









will be hopefully finished 2moro as had to stop due to the noise of the power tools wot do you all reckon


----------



## Andrewpatterson1994

*I want to build a vivarium*

How do people get the class to fit the vivs? I could cut the wood and sand it to how I want it buy how do you get glass to fit?


----------



## Higgt4

some of mine here -
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/778225-my-new-leopard-gecko-vivarium.html


----------



## nicnet

lol thread was from 2009 ;p

Welcome to the forums Andrew. Might wish to check date of last post in thread before replying to them. Somtimes conversations are long gone.


Have a look in Habitat section. The guys in there can explain all about how to build and measure properly for your glass.

Easy way though. Push the glass all the way in to the top runner which is the deeper one. mark it to the top of the runner on the bottom. cut there.


Might as well run the thread..


My home mades.


----------



## Annihilation

nicnet said:


> lol thread was from 2009 ;p
> 
> Welcome to the forums Andrew. Might wish to check date of last post in thread before replying to them. Somtimes conversations are long gone.
> 
> 
> Have a look in Habitat section. The guys in there can explain all about how to build and measure properly for your glass.
> 
> Easy way though. Push the glass all the way in to the top runner which is the deeper one. mark it to the top of the runner on the bottom. cut there.
> 
> 
> Might as well run the thread..
> 
> 
> My home mades.
> 
> image


Those are pretty damn tidy, well done :no1:


----------



## xsteff1991x

These are fab!! Wish I was so talented! xx :no1:


----------



## nicnet

Thanks. I did the drawings and our local DIY cut all the MDF to size for us. Then my OH put them all together. Glass is scavenged from the local tip and is safety glass from stereo units, the stand up types. Amazing what you can find at a tip lol. Local glazier cut them to size which cost us a fiver.

Total cost I think for the stack was around £120 and a lot of chewing around trying to get paint dry in the lounge on wooden chocks ;p.

Bug room is still in process of being finished off, but with all this blasted rain we having a hard time getting anything outside to paint.


----------



## Madhouse5

here my bearded dragon viv


----------



## Babybd

weeble said:


> My Crestie build...
> 
> The start...
> 
> image
> 
> The bits stuck in stage
> 
> image
> 
> Grouted stage...
> 
> image
> 
> Painted stage...
> 
> image
> 
> Just waiting for the yaght varnish funes to go and will continue...has been 6 weeks and can still smell them a bit :devil:


WOW!!!!!!! :gasp: U have summmmmmm talent!  LOVE IT!


----------



## RobK.

4x4x10'


----------



## mork

nice but looks very bland and sterile

u need to put some life in there


----------

